# Duck breed identification



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary took these 6 ducks in when they were abandond in a local park and attacked by a dog. They appear to be mixed sexes as some are laying
We think they are Muscovy crosses, are we right?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

would say they are muscovey crossies as well due to the crest and shape of beak

looks more drakes than ducks as well to me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> would say they are muscovey crossies as well due to the crest and shape of beak
> 
> looks more drakes than ducks as well to me


 
What is the easiest way to sex them as the beak areas look all the same.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

the best way is to vent sex them but its not easy if you dont know how when i worked at the poultry breeders we sexed all ducks and geese at day old 


other think will be the size diffrentce and the sound they make altho moscovys dont quack but make low diffrent noise lol (my brains not working proper today)

if you could get a better pic of them all side on i could sex them from pictures 

if they are crosses they may get a curl on the end of the tail on males altho usaly moscovy dont usaly get one when pure bred

looking at the pic again i would say from left to right unknown ,male ,male ,duck, unknown,duck


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

look like pure muscovey's to me used to have loads of them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve already got 2 pure muscovies(drakes) but last year we lost all the females to duck plague:bash: We now vaccinate all our ducks to stop it happening again. These ducks look like the females but its quite obvious by their behaviour that some are drakes even though none of them look like the big heavy muscovey drakes we already have.
Very confusing:lol2:
Whatever they are they will spend the rest of their lives with us as we dont rehome farmyard animals.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

muscovey's probably only youngsters we have lilacs and whites at the farm and we find them less butch than normals


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> muscovey's probably only youngsters we have lilacs and whites at the farm and we find them less butch than normals


 
Someone else said that. Weve had them for a few months now and they dont seems to have grown. Our 2 Muscovey drakes are enormous with huge red faces, these 6 look like females but they dont all act like it.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

they look like pure bred female muscovies to me too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

karma_llama said:


> they look like pure bred female muscovies to me too


 
Some are definately drakes as they are starting to get red lumpy faces and head crests, they are very small next to our other muscovey drakes though


----------

